# One Hit Wonders



## Paul Fannin (Jan 25, 2007)

One of the most amusing aspects of mainstream popular music is the phenomenon of the "one hit wonders." Granted, the charts don't tell the whole story. For example, the Grateful Dead would be considered a one hit wonder, but their wide popularity cannot be measured in Billboard; yet while the chuckles at the one hit wonders can sometimes be deafening, some of their songs are among the most popular and best loved in history. I went and played with some numbers and tabulated, based solely on the charts, the 40 most popular one hit wonder hits. It's hardly scientific, but it's pretty cool. What's amazing is that with the notoriety and popularity of the following songs, the artists could not generate even one more song to reach #40!

Inclusive to the first week of 1955 to the last week of 1999, here goes:

40...."Chariots Of Fire (Titles)" Vangelis (1982)
39...."Disco Duck" Rick Dees (1976)
38...."Undercover Angel" Alan O'Day (1977)
37...."A Whole New World" Peabo Bryson/Regina Belle (1993)
36...."Hot Child In the City" Nick Gilder (1978)
35...."Mickey" Toni Basil (1982)
34...."Pop Muzik" M (1979)
33...."A Fifth of Beethoven" Walter Murphy (1976)
32...."Grazing In the Grass" Hugh Masekela (1968)
31...."I Can Help" Billy Swan (1974)
30...."Kung Fu Fighting" Carl Douglas (1974)
29...."Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye" Steam (1969)
28...."Get A Job" Silhouettes (1958)
27...."Don't Worry Be Happy" Bobby McFerrin (1988)
26...."Judy In Disguise (With Glasses)" John Fred & his Playboy Band (1968)
25...."Afternoon Delight" Starland Vocal Band (1976)
24...."TSOP (The Sound of Philadelphia)" MFSB (1974)
23...."The Night the Lights Went Out In Georgia" Vicki Lawrence (1973)
22...."Teen Angel" Mark Dinning (1960)
21...."Ring My Bell" Anita Ward (1979)
20...."Brother Louie" Stories (1973)
19...."Maniac" Michael Sembello (1983)
18...."Baby, Come To Me" Patti Austin w/James Ingram (1983)
17...."Here Comes the Hotstepper" Ini Kamoze (1994)
16...."Sukiyaki" Kyu Sakamoto (1963)
15...."Hey! Baby" Bruce Channel (1962)
14...."Telstar" Tornadoes (1962)
13...."Winchester Cathedral" New Vaudeville Band (1966)
12...."Seasons In the Sun" Terry Jacks (1974)
11...."I'm Too Sexy" Right Said Fred <R*S*F*> (1992)
10...."Play That Funky Music" Wild Cherry (1976)
9...."Dominique" Singing Nun (1963)
8....."Nothing Compares 2 U" Sinead O'Connor (1990)
7....."Funkytown" Lipps Inc. (1980)
6....."Nel Blu Dipinto Di Blu (Volare)" Dominico Modugno (1958)
5....."Love Is Blue" Paul Mauriat (1968)
4....."Baby Got Back" Sir Mix-a-lot (1992)
3....."In the Year 2525" Zager & Evans (1969)
2....."The Purple People Eater" Sheb Wooley (1958)
1....."You Light Up My Life" Debby Boone (1977)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 25, 2007)

And let us not forget "Popsicles, Icicles" by the Murmaids (1963).


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 25, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> And let us not forget "Popsicles, Icicles" by the Murmaids (1963).



Great song, Dr. Feelgood (Dr. Feelgood's a great song too). The girls peaked at #3 in early 1964 and it was composed by....David Gates (Bread)


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

One of my all time favorite songs, _Black Velvet_ by, Allanah Miles. (1989)


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 25, 2007)

Alanah Myles had a follow up to "Black Velvet" which reached #36 in June of 1990, "Love Is."


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 25, 2007)

don't forget- Turning Japanese by the Vapors
or Mexican Radio by Wall of Voodoo


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 25, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> don't forget- Turning Japanese by the Vapors
> or Mexican Radio by Wall of Voodoo



the Vapors got no higher than #36 in 1980. Wall of Voodoo never cracked the top 40


----------



## Zoom (Jan 25, 2007)

Scratch the Tornados from the list. They had three top 40 songs; Telstar, Joystick and Robot.


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 25, 2007)

Really??? Perhaps they were more popular regionally? I remember they were EVERYWHERE around my town...

learn sumen new everyday.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a few that I can think of:

"Surfin' Bird" by the Trashmen (1964)
"No Myth" by Michael Penn (1980s?)
"Pepper" by The Butthole Surfers (1996)

fa_man_stan


----------



## Buffie (Jan 26, 2007)

Heeeeeyyyyy Macarena! AYE!







Oh nooooo. Now it's stuck.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Scratch the Tornados from the list. They had three top 40 songs; Telstar, Joystick and Robot.



Not in Billboard, not in the US


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> Really??? Perhaps they were more popular regionally? I remember they were EVERYWHERE around my town...
> 
> learn sumen new everyday.



Hey Crazy, I'm a devotee of the charts, but freely admit, the charts don't tell everything  Sometimes regional hits fall through the cracks.

Back in '73, Albert Hammond's follow-up to "It Never Rains In Southern California" was a song called "The Free Electric Band." I remember that song getting heavy airplay both here in Modesto and Fresno, even a little action in San Francisco, but it didn't crack the top 40...another classic that everyone loves that didn't make the Top 40 was David Bowie's "Changes." Can you believe that?


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Here's a few that I can think of:
> 
> "Surfin' Bird" by the Trashmen (1964)
> "No Myth" by Michael Penn (1980s?)
> ...



good knowledge. 

Regarding "Pepper".... in 1996, Billboard did not chart on the Hot 100 songs that were not released as singles, thus, this tune didn't make the 40, but in Joel Whitburn's "Billboard Book of Top 40 Hits," he put down the peak position that it reached on the Airplay chart...#36. "Surfin' Bird" was a #4 smash in early 1964, and Michael Penn's "No Myth" did a respectable business, but stalled at #13 in 1990.

Rep is coming!!


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

Buffie said:


> Heeeeeyyyyy Macarena! AYE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Buffie, good one!!! If not for a technicality, "Macarena (bayside boys mix)" would've been #1. Here's why I didn't list it:

The original Spanish version was released and charted 3 months after the bayside boys mix and went to #23, saving Los Del Rio from being an official one hit wonder, but banishing them from my tabulation 

How many ways can I rep you?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 26, 2007)

Two of my faves, both from '66 I believe:

"Little Girl" - Syndicate of Sound

"Dirty Water" Standells

Neither made it to number one tho.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Two of my faves, both from '66 I believe:
> 
> "Little Girl" - Syndicate of Sound
> 
> ...



great songs, nevertheless. "Little Girl" went all the way to #8 and the "Dirty Water" just missed the Top 10. Hey Santa, do you remember when the Standells appeared on "The Munsters?"


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 26, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> great songs, nevertheless. "Little Girl" went all the way to #8 and the "Dirty Water" just missed the Top 10. Hey Santa, do you remember when the Standells appeared on "The Munsters?"



Kinda, but not really sure. Actually (I was 10) I was a li'l snobby about the Munsters then, not watching them 'cos I felt they were a ripoff of the Addams Family. (They were, but hey!)


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Kinda, but not really sure. Actually (I was 10) I was a li'l snobby about the Munsters then, not watching them 'cos I felt they were a ripoff of the Addams Family. (They were, but hey!)



They were, but hey..."I Dream of Jeannie" was an admitted ripoff of "Bewitched." That leads me to another one hit wonder. The man who provided the music score for 'Jeannie' was band leader Hugo Montenegro. His one hit wonder hit was "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" (#2/1968)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 26, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> don't forget- Turning Japanese by the Vapors
> or Mexican Radio by Wall of Voodoo



I don't know where you are from, but seeing as Paul is only referring to the US, I can tell you that the Vapors reached number 3 in the UK chart.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I don't know where you are from, but seeing as Paul is only referring to the US, I can tell you that the Vapors reached number 3 in the UK chart.




I wish I had more access to the British, Canadian,and Australian charts Katy, but alas my source is the Billboard Hot 100


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 26, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> They were, but hey..."I Dream of Jeannie" was an admitted ripoff of "Bewitched." That leads me to another one hit wonder. The man who provided the music score for 'Jeannie' was band leader Hugo Montenegro. His one hit wonder hit was "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" (#2/1968)



Yep, I bought all of those singles as a kid. "Good, the Bad and the Ugly," even tho it's a cover version was mine and most people's first exposure to the music of Ennio Morricone, the only soundtrack composer whose stuff I fanatically (well, semi-fanatically) collect.


----------



## nosaj (Jan 26, 2007)

My favorite one hit wonder:

Too many teardrops for one heart to be cryin
Too many teardrops for one heart to carry on
Youre way on top now since you left me
Youre always laughin way down at me
But watch out now, I'm gonna get there
W'ell be together for just a little while
And then I'm gonna put you way down here
And you'll start cryin ninety-six tears
Cry, cry

And when the sun comes up, I'll be on top
You'll be right down there, lookin up
And I might wave, come up here
But I don't see you wavin now
I'm way down here, wonderin how
I'm gonna get you but I know now
I'll just cry, cry, Ill just cry

Too many teardrops for one heart to be cryin
Too many teardrops for one heart to carry on
Youre gonna cry ninety-six tears
Youre gonna cry ninety-six tears
Youre gonna cry, cry cry cry now
Youre gonna cry, cry, cry, cry
Ninety-six tears
C'mon and lemme hear you cry, now
Ninety-six tears, I wanna hear you cry
Night and day, yeah, all night long
ninety-six tears, cry cry cry
C'mon baby, let me hear you cry now, all night long
ninety-six tears, yeah c'mon now
ninety-six tears


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah that's a great one. In the '60s there were TONS of punk groups who had hits on AM radio. I was totally disgusted by 1968 (that things were "turning commercial") and mostly stopped listening, except when I was stuck in a car. 

edited to add: (No, I wasn't stuck.)


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

nosaj said:


> My favorite one hit wonder:
> 
> Too many teardrops for one heart to be cryin
> Too many teardrops for one heart to carry on
> ...



?(Question Mark) & the Mysterians rode that one to the top and barely missed my survey.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 26, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> ?(Question Mark) & the Mysterians rode that one to the top and barely missed my survey.



I think it only got to #3 in NY. Definitely not #1 there ever.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I think it only got to #3 in NY. Definitely not #1 there ever.



"96 Tears" displaced the Four Tops "Reach Out I'll Be There" on 10/29/66. The following week the Monkees came 'walkin down the street' with "Last Train To Clarksville."


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 26, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> "96 Tears" displaced the Four Tops "Reach Out I'll Be There" on 10/29/66. The following week the Monkees came 'walkin down the street' with "Last Train To Clarksville."



I'm sure it wasn't #1 in NYC (I was glued to the radio then, either listening to WABC or WMCA from '65 to '68) but sure, I'd believe it was #1 nationally. Back then there was SO much great stuff. Motown and Monkees rule too.


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 26, 2007)

And don't forget:
They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha, Ha!
By Napoleon the 14th..

I still have the original 45 I bought when it first came out. They couldn't even come up with a 2nd song to put on the flip side so the flip side is the same song backwards and the label is mirror image...

Dave


----------



## UberAris (Jan 26, 2007)

YMCA ~ Village people.

ok... and to some degree... "In the Navy"


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

ATrueFA said:


> And don't forget:
> They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha, Ha!
> By Napoleon the 14th..
> 
> ...


Seems like novelty records and instumentals are prime candidates for one hit wonder status


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2007)

Come On Eileen - *Dexy's Midnight Runners*
Take On Me - *A-ha*
Jump - *Kris Kross*
Jump Around - *House of Pain*
The Humpty Dance - *Digital Underground*
Safety Dance - *Men Without Hats*
Groove Is In The Heart - *Dee-Lite*
Bitch - *Meredith Brooks*
Unbelievable - *EMF*


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

UberAris said:


> YMCA ~ Village people.
> 
> ok... and to some degree... "In the Navy"



"In the Navy" was a strong follow up to "YMCA." The first had everything that a man could enjoy, but couldn't quite get to #1, the latter made it to #3. Also remember that about a year earlier, their manly disco tune "Macho Man" went to #25. 'Macho' and 'Navy' were million sellers, and 'YMCA' sold, at least, over 2 million


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

Now here's a gem from the archives...

Is it possible to be a one hit wonder more than once? Answer: Yes! Here's one who did it 4 times.

An Englishman by the name of Tony Burrows (his name is lost in vinyl heap) was lead singer or complimentary vocals for 4 different one hit wonder acts, they were:

Edison Lighthouse, "Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes)" (#5/70) 
White Plains, "My Baby Loves Lovin'" (#13/70)
The Pipkins, "Gimme Dat Ding" (#9/70)
First Class, "Beach Baby" (#4/74)

He messed things up when he fronted yet another studio group in 1970 known as Brotherhood of Man. Some of you 40 somethings may remember "United We Stand" (#13/70). In 1976, they reached #36 with "Save Your Kisses For Me." Despite it relatively minor showing on Top 40
radio, it went to #1 on the Adult Contemporary chart, no doubt hobnobbing with the likes of the Carpenters, Captain and Tennille, and Barry Manilow...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 26, 2007)

I tried to look this up but couldn't find anything...

Didn't a band called Black Flag with their song "TV Party" make the top 40 in the '80s?

By punk standards they weren't a one hit wonder, they had plenty of known songs... but I think that's their only song that really got air time on L.A. radio stations...

fa_man_stan


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 26, 2007)

I still don't think anyone's said one of my favorite one hit wonders...

"Roll to Me" - Del Amitri (1995)

What do we think of this one, Paul?


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Come On Eileen - *Dexy's Midnight Runners*
> Take On Me - *A-ha*
> Jump - *Kris Kross*
> Jump Around - *House of Pain*
> ...



Believe it or not Lilly, from your list, only Dexy's Midnight Runners, House of Pain, Dee Lite, and Meredith Brooks failed to hit again


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> I still don't think anyone's said one of my favorite one hit wonders...
> 
> "Roll to Me" - Del Amitri (1995)
> 
> What do we think of this one, Paul?



Del Amitri had 2 minor hits before finding the right time to "Roll To Me." The thing I like about "Roll To Me," is, I thought it was a throwback in the sense that it rocked, had a hook, was danceable, and it was short...like the hits of yesteryear


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 26, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I tried to look this up but couldn't find anything...
> 
> Didn't a band called Black Flag with their song "TV Party" make the top 40 in the '80s?
> 
> ...



Pure punk bands, for some reason, did not find mainstream radio success in the US. When they fused their sound with post-disco dance melodies, they were hot. That style fueled the 2nd British invasion of the 80's


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 26, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> Del Amitri had 2 minor hits before finding the right time to "Roll To Me." The thing I like about "Roll To Me," is, I thought it was a throwback in the sense that it rocked, had a hook, was danceable, and it was short...like the hits of yesteryear



Agreed. Don't ask me to listen to it more than once in a while... but you're absolutely right. Short, sweet, and versatile.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> Believe it or not Lilly, from your list, only Dexy's Midnight Runners, House of Pain, Dee Lite, and Meredith Brooks failed to hit again



Get outta here! EMF had another hit? I must have slept through that one. And Men Without Hats? :blink: I don't even want to know. I wish to retire to the grave completely ignorant.


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> don't forget- Turning Japanese by the Vapors
> ..



One of my favorite songs!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 27, 2007)

My fav one hit wonder is "Still the One" by Orleans.

Don't think they had anything else hit...but if it did it is miniscule.


----------



## mango (Jan 27, 2007)

*Here's afew I have in my collection...*

_She Blinded Me With Science_ - *Thomas Dolby*

_99 Red Balloons_ - *Nena* 

_(I Just) Died In Your Arms_ - *Cutting Crew* 

_Venus_ - *Shocking Blue*

_Fire_ - *The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown* 

_Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm_ - *Crash Test Dummies* 

_Break My Stride_ - *Matthew Wilder *

_My Sharona_ - *The Knack *

_Rock Your Baby_ - *George McCrae *

_In The Summertime_ - *Mungo Jerry *

_Turn The Beat Around _- *Vicki Sue Robinson *

_Knock On Wood_ - *Amii Stewart *

_I Love The Nightlife (Disco 'Round)_ - *Alicia Bridges *

_The Rain_ - *Oran 'Juice' Jones *

_Tainted Love_ - *Soft Cell *

_Axel F_ - *Harold Faltermeyer *

_Hit 'Em Up Style (Oops!)_ - *Blu Cantrell *

_Ive Been Thinking About You_ - *Londonbeat* 

_Whoomp (There It Is) _- *Tag Team *


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 27, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Get outta here! EMF had another hit? I must have slept through that one. And Men Without Hats? :blink: I don't even want to know. I wish to retire to the grave completely ignorant.



EMF had a respectable follow up before being cast adrift in chart...abyss .
"Lies" honestly rose to #18 in 1991.

Men Without Hats also scored a #20 hit in early 1988 with their commentary on pop music, a safe dance number titled "Pop Goes the World."


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 27, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> My fav one hit wonder is "Still the One" by Orleans.
> 
> Don't think they had anything else hit...but if it did it is miniscule.



Orleans struck gold a year before with "Dance With Me" (#6/75) and took no time to get to #11 with the advice song "Love Takes Time" ('79), thus forming a "Still the One" (#5/76) sammidge 

Orleans guitarist John Hall now is a member of the US House from New York


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 27, 2007)

mango said:


> *Here's afew I have in my collection...*
> 
> _(I Just) Died In Your Arms_ - *Cutting Crew*
> 
> ...



Cutting Crew later had two more hits including the top 10 tune "I've Been In Love Before." (#9/87) Then they went on to die...in someone's arms 

Matthew Wilder scored a very minor top 40 entry "The Kid's American," (#33/84)

The Knack followed up "My Sharona" with the harmonica-laden tale about the "teenage madness everyone has got to face," the winsome, "Good Girls Don't (#11/79), they had a minor hit in 1980 and the next time I saw them they were on DirectV doing one of those free concerts thanking viewers for subscribing..hehe

George McCrae didn't get much lift from "I Get Lifted" about a year after "Rock Your Baby," but it did make a cameo into the American Top 40.

Londonbeat had "A Better Love" do no better than #18 in '91.

I did not mention any one-hit wonders from this decade. I figure I'd give em 10 years to get the monkey off their back, hence the omission of Blu Cantrell


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 27, 2007)

Okay Paul, what about:

The Letter by The Box Tops

and

Inscense and Peppermints by Strawberry Alarm Clock

SAC happens to be one of my favorite psychelic bands but that song is my least favorite!!
I could list other hits by them but, they're probably hits only in my own head!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 27, 2007)

ATrueFA said:


> And don't forget:
> They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha, Ha!
> By Napoleon the 14th..
> 
> ...



They're coming to take me away is definitely my all-time-favorite novelty song!!! Thanks for mentioning it!!!!:bow:


----------



## Isa (Jan 27, 2007)

Living in A Box by Living in A Box 
The Politics of Dancing by Re-Flex. 

To this day I still love those two songs.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 27, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Okay Paul, what about:
> 
> The Letter by The Box Tops
> 
> ...



The Box Tops had 7 Top 40 hits including a #2 million seller "Cry Like A Baby" in 1968 and the classic "Soul Deep" which 'like a river' ran up to #18 in the autumn of 1969.

"Incense And Peppermints" bubbled under my top 40.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2007)

Isa said:


> Living in A Box by Living in A Box
> The Politics of Dancing by Re-Flex.
> 
> To this day I still love those two songs.



I remember living in a box (the other one too) and it reminded me of "Big Country" by a group called Big Country

Did someone already mention The Safety Dance by Men in Hats?


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 27, 2007)

Isa said:


> Living in A Box by Living in A Box
> The Politics of Dancing by Re-Flex.
> 
> To this day I still love those two songs.



Me too Isa. I'll always remember my little niece, about 3 at the time waddling around 34 Manor warbling "Living In a Box" hehe


----------



## nosaj (Jan 27, 2007)

Why is a-ha not a one hit wonder? The Living Daylights wasn't a hit and neither was The Sun Always Shines on TV (except when U2 ripped it off completely in Beautiful Day).


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 27, 2007)

nosaj said:


> Why is a-ha not a one hit wonder? The Living Daylights wasn't a hit and neither was The Sun Always Shines on TV (except when U2 ripped it off completely in Beautiful Day).



"The Sun Always Shines on TV" gave the Norwegians a #20 hit in 1986


----------



## nosaj (Jan 27, 2007)

Learn something new every day.

What about The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades by Timbuk3?

(despite being born in 1984, I love 80s 1 hit wonders)


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 27, 2007)

nosaj said:


> Learn something new every day.
> 
> What about The Future's So Bright I Gotta Wear Shades by Timbuk3?
> 
> (despite being born in 1984, I love 80s 1 hit wonders)



Just one hit for the husband and wife duo from Austin, TX. Mr and Mrs Patrick peaked at #19 in 1986. 

I want my MTV


----------



## panhype (Jan 27, 2007)

It's amazing how things can change... sometimes... and maybe only for a short time. While i must admit that i don't care for mainstream radio... or billboard, OTOH i would have a look at the UK charts sometimes cause sometimes really amazing stuff is showing up there.

Now speaking of such changes and having a look at Germany (which hardly ever was an eldorado for great mainstream taste), 2002 was a remarkable year there. That might have to do with the fact that MTV (and others) apparently are quite independant of the major labels. So they put Panjabi MC's "Mundian to bach ke" into the rotation and it went to #1 of the mainstream charts (4 years after its original release in the UK). That was the most unlikely thing to happen, a track completely sung in Punjabi language going that high. Also "Mundian to bach ke" was releaased on a small independant label.

Later things got even more amazing when in 2004 the Romanian track "Dragostea din Tei" for 14 weeks (!!) was on top of the German charts. That was unbelievable and helped as well more 'curiosity' tracks to chart. 

After mentioning Germany: Wasn't Nena wih her "99 Red Balloons" a one hit wonder in the US as well? Man, how i hated that song 

And Kraftwerk "Autobahn", how far did they get in the US charts?



Santaclear said:


> ... In the '60s there were TONS of punk groups who had hits on AM radio. I was totally disgusted by 1968 (that things were "turning commercial") and mostly stopped listening, except when I was stuck in a car.
> 
> edited to add: (No, I wasn't stuck.)


----------



## panhype (Jan 27, 2007)

Makes me recall the Lemon Pipers - Green Tambourine. What a classic track and awesome production !! 

While i have collected quite a few tracks of the SAC (and do like them) there's nothing else i could tell about the Lemon Pipers.


sweetnnekked said:


> Inscense and Peppermints by Strawberry Alarm Clock
> 
> SAC happens to be one of my favorite psychelic bands but that song is my least favorite!!
> I could list other hits by them but, they're probably hits only in my own head!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 27, 2007)

panhype said:


> Makes me recall the Lemon Pipers - Green Tambourine. What a classic track and awesome production !!
> 
> While i have collected quite a few tracks of the SAC (and do like them) there's nothing else i could tell about the Lemon Pipers.



I own a full CD by the Lemon Pipers with around 25 songs. Although "Green Tambourine" is by far their best, they didn't write it and it's not in their usual style. I recall liking most but not all of it. They had a few more hits after that but maybe not top 10.

The tunes and style (promoted as "bubblegum") were foisted on them by the producers, Kasenkatz and Katz who were responsible for a run of hits between 1967 and '69 by Ohio Express, 1910 Fruitgum Company and a few others.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 27, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> Incense and Peppermints by Strawberry Alarm Clock
> SAC happens to be one of my favorite psychelic bands but that song is my least favorite!!
> I could list other hits by them but, they're probably hits only in my own head!



I agree, except I DO think "Incense and Peppermints" is still their best song.
I've got a UK anthology of their stuff and I was surprised both in how much stylistic territory they covered and how consistent all of it is.

Panhype, I checked yesterday after our convo and SAC actually made _three_ albums, not just one. All reissued a couple years ago on CD so I guess I'll have to pick 'em up soonish.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 27, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> Just one hit for the husband and wife duo from Austin, TX. Mr and Mrs Patrick peaked at #19 in 1986.
> 
> I want my MTV



They had another song that did quite well after "Future's so bright." It was called "Life is Hard" I think. 

"After he stiffed a waitress and ran out on his tab, 
Big Mack had a heart attack in the back of a yellow cab. 
By the time the sound of the sirens said the ambulance was coming, 
His heart had stopped beating but the meter was still runnin'."

It did very well here in MA at least.


----------



## panhype (Jan 27, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I own a full CD by the Lemon Pipers with around 25 songs. Although "Green Tambourine" is by far their best, they didn't write it and it's not in their usual style. I recall liking most but not all of it. They had a few more hits after that but maybe not top 10.
> 
> The tunes and style (promoted as "bubblegum") were foisted on them by the producers, Kasenkatz and Katz who were responsible for a run of hits between 1967 and '69 by Ohio Express, 1910 Fruitgum Company and a few others.



Yeah, i know about the dilemma of bands like the Lemon Pipers. They signed contracts forcing them to pose just to the songs (recorded by studio musicians and often using different vocalists) and little of their own material went into release. Apparently the producers Kasenetz & Katz reinforced a tough regime ... which didn't work very long though.

Here's an intersting read about Bubblegum. Kool links also there.


just a sample from it said:


> *Bubblegum music came about for a number of reasons. Young AM radio listeners like myself were turned off by protest folk and rock music and psychedelic music that was influenced by substances we'd never tried (nine-year-olds didn't sell and use drugs in those days). Our experiences revolved around TV and minor explorations with the opposite sex. Bubblegum music filled that limited area of interest by combining simple children's music borrowed from schoolyard games and nursery rhymes and silly, barely concealed lyrics about sex.
> **So, the classic era of Bubblegum music was from 1967-1970... **It was danceable and upbeat with high production values, the lyrics were disposable and repetitive, few instrumental solos and short overall in length*


So, in other words, Bubblegum was a blend of PrePunk and Dada? Why not! What always amazed me were these dramatic intros, this quite aggressive primitive sound and the overall sillyness, all at least very apparent in the Kasenetz & Katz productions. And "Quick Joey Small" by the Kasenetz Katz Singing Orchestral Circus was murder.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 28, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I agree, except I DO think "Incense and Peppermints" is still their best song.
> I've got a UK anthology of their stuff and I was surprised both in how much stylistic territory they covered and how consistent all of it is.
> 
> Panhype, I checked yesterday after our convo and SAC actually made _three_ albums, not just one. All reissued a couple years ago on CD so I guess I'll have to pick 'em up soonish.



I imagine that the UK compilation you're alluding to is "Strawberries Mean Love"
This is definitely a great way to hear the more obscure hits (if they can be called as such) by SAC. 
I only have one of their recordings; "Wake Up...It's Tomorrow"
Nightmare of Percussion, They Saw the Fat One Coming,Curse of the Witches,Sit with the Guru and Black Butter (Past,Present & Future) are all favorites but on the whole, the album is a genuine masterpiece!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 28, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> I imagine that the UK compilation you're alluding to is "Strawberries Mean Love"
> This is definitely a great way to hear the more obscure hits (if they can be called as such) by SAC.
> I only have one of their recordings; "Wake Up...It's Tomorrow"
> Nightmare of Percussion, They Saw the Fat One Coming,Curse of the Witches,Sit with the Guru and Black Butter (Past,Present & Future) are all favorites but on the whole, the album is a genuine masterpiece!!!



Yeah, that's the one. I bought the vinyl version a long time ago, then the CD a few years ago 'cos it has a lot more music.

They didn't have any other hits! I sorta remember there was a followup single to "Incence" and _maybe_ heard it played once but it wasn't a hit.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 28, 2007)

panhype said:


> After mentioning Germany: Wasn't Nena wih her "99 Red Balloons" a one hit wonder in the US as well? Man, how i hated that song
> 
> And Kraftwerk "Autobahn", how far did they get in the US charts?



"99 Luftballons" floated to #2 in the US, selling a million in 1984.

"Autobahn" rode the highway to #25 in 1975 for Kraftwerk.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 28, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> They had another song that did quite well after "Future's so bright." It was called "Life is Hard" I think.
> 
> "After he stiffed a waitress and ran out on his tab,
> Big Mack had a heart attack in the back of a yellow cab.
> ...



Regional hits can even sell well without cracking the Top 40. The national charts, I admit, cannot tell the whole story. Still, they do offer at least some idea of what is a hit, and there has to be some line of demarcation. I've chosen Billboard and anything above #40


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 30, 2007)

In the spirit of the Super Bowl, the Chicago Bears "Super Bowl Shuffle" was a huge seller...at least over 2 million, but couldn't generate enough NATIONAL airplay to reach #40....it stopped at #41!

James Brown's first million seller did not make the Top 40.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 30, 2007)

Paul Fannin said:


> Regional hits can even sell well without cracking the Top 40. The national charts, I admit, cannot tell the whole story. Still, they do offer at least some idea of what is a hit, and there has to be some line of demarcation. I've chosen Billboard and anything above #40



Pat and Barb were more popular on the alternative scene at that time. "Gotta Wear Shades" was a crossover hit that made the top 40 but they had a few others, not on Billboard though.


----------



## FAJohnny (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok let me try to run a couple threw the Paul filter here. hehe. 
hot rod lincoln - commander cody
I'll take you there - the staple singers
Afternoon delight - Starland vocal band

One starts to learn these one hit band names quick when you get a ipod/itunes


----------



## panhype (Jan 30, 2007)

BTW, was there ever controversy about those billboard figures? Well.. i could imagine that...

What does run into their stats? .. Sales, sure thing. But they don't count ALL sales. I'd guess they take the figures from selected stores, plus iTunes and maybe a few others. And in archaic times even jukebox sales went into the database.

I'm curious about this cause i remember an incident in the UK that created quite some controversy in 1997. There was this UK/Asian producer Bally Sagoo who made serious effforts to reach #1 in the UK charts. With his cover version of Chura Liya, an Asha Bhosle classic, he eventually had a track out with such potential but it only got somewhere into the Top Ten. The problem was that the UK charts were based only on the sales of the big chains like Virgin Megastore, WOM etc and "Chura Liya", although being a huge success with all audiences, also sold bigtime in the Asian community (who mainly buys in their local Asian shops) and those sales weren't counted for the official charts. You see the problem: "Chura Liya" most likely was #1 for weeks but the official charts didn't reveal that.

Sure thing - here we are touching a key problem of statistics respectively how appropriate they are or can be :blink:


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 30, 2007)

FAJohnny said:


> Ok let me try to run a couple threw the Paul filter here. hehe.
> hot rod lincoln - commander cody
> I'll take you there - the staple singers
> Afternoon delight - Starland vocal band
> ...



Commander Cody & His Lost Planet Airmen found their way to #9 in 1972.

Starland Vocal Band came in at #25 in my countdown; amazing that they didn't get another hit. They had John Denver and a TV show behind them but couldn't...

Ah, the Staple Singers!! 8 top 40 hits from 1971-1975, including "Respect Yourself" (#12/71/Plat), "If You're Ready (Come Go With Me)" (#9/73/Gold) and "Let's Do It Again," (#1/75/G). Talk abut ironies..."I'll Take You There" hit #1 in 1972 and was #1 on the Soul Chart for 4 weeks, but somehow didn't strike gold.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 30, 2007)

panhype said:


> BTW, was there ever controversy about those billboard figures? Well.. i could imagine that...
> 
> What does run into their stats? .. Sales, sure thing. But they don't count ALL sales. I'd guess they take the figures from selected stores, plus iTunes and maybe a few others. And in archaic times even jukebox sales went into the database.
> 
> ...



Since it's inception on 8/4/58, the Hot 100 has been influenced mostly by Airplay


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 30, 2007)

I've got a 2-CD set (!) of *Mountain*'s Greatest Hits.

Not surprisingly, it has *Mississippi Queen.*

The other tracks didn't ring any bells with me, nor did they invite a second listen.

Did they _really_ have another hit?


----------



## panhype (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow. Wouldn't have thought that.


Paul Fannin said:


> Since it's inception on 8/4/58, the Hot 100 has been influenced mostly by Airplay


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 30, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I've got a 2-CD set (!) of *Mountain*'s Greatest Hits.
> Not surprisingly, it has *Mississippi Queen.*
> The other tracks didn't ring any bells with me, nor did they invite a second listen.
> Did they _really_ have another hit?



That was their only HIT but they were very popular for a few years, more like an FM radio and concert attraction. Their 3rd album "Nantucket Sleighride" is great. "Long Red" (off the first album, Leslie West "Mountain") got sampled by hip hoppers a lot as did a few other tunes. 

Bassist/leader Felix Pappalardi (among other things producer of Cream's "Disraeli Gears" and "Wheels of Fire") was murdered by his wife Gail (who wrote a lot of the lyrics and did the cover art) much later.


----------



## mango (Oct 2, 2007)

*Here it is... a one hit wonder and parody of the Beastie Boys (1980's rap era)

Stutter Rap - Morris Minor & the Majors
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JAIOzM7SsMo

I don't know if this ever made it in the US, but this definitely made the charts in the UK and Oz... I remember it well!! 

hehe

 *


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2007)

.....late one night, when my eyes beheld an eerie sight. I didn't research very deeply, but Bobby Boris Pickett's "Monster Mash" could be the
biggest one-hit wonder of all time. Bzzzzzzzzzap!!!, mua hahaha!!!


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2007)

Aaaah....Crispian St. Peters' "Pied Piper" is probably one that no one else will come up with.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 2, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Bassist/leader Felix Pappalardi (among other things producer of Cream's "Disraeli Gears" and "Wheels of Fire") was murdered by his wife Gail (who wrote a lot of the lyrics and did the cover art) much later.


oh shit! Didn't know that - the Phil Hartman of rock, eh?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 2, 2007)

_Kung Fu Fighting _ by Carl Edwards

As an aside, it stiil amazes me that Ed King co wrote _Incense and Peppermints_ and _Sweet Home Alabama_.


----------



## panhype (Oct 2, 2007)

mango said:


> *...
> 
> Stutter Rap - Morris Minor & the Majors
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=JAIOzM7SsMo
> ...


Great bump! I can remember it too. The UK has a great tradition for SUPREME parody cover versions.

Here's a similar one - "*Pump Up The Bitter*" by *Star Turn On 45 Pints* (only the original audio here), another one hit wonder as well. Remember that one? It even charted in Germany - Top 30 or so  - quite surprising though as the Germans are not supposed to get that sort of fun


----------

